# What Is You Tow Vehicle?



## Bull Elk (Feb 28, 2005)

Doug had a poll in another thread pertaining to this, but I wanted to take it one step further. Please "Defend" your answers. I just want to find out what makes a TV the best TV. Unfortunately, I started looking for a new TV and now my DW has thoughts about a 5'er. Go Figure!
Thanks - Rich


----------



## nascarcamper (Jan 27, 2005)

My 250 Super Crew was the perfect fit for us. We have 2 teenagers so the seating setup is perfect with plenty of leg room for everyone. The rides not bad but you know you're in a truck. The diesel pulls the 28 BHS like it's not even there. I'm very happy with my truck so far.


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

For me, it's the 3/4 ton Suburban. Plenty of power and lots, did I say "lots?" of room.

It's usually just the DW and I and two grandkids. But ocasionally, it's all three grandkids, and their mom and dad. Still plenty of room in the "trunk".

But, that won't stop me dreaming about a 1 ton diesel Suburban.










Mark


----------



## Bull Elk (Feb 28, 2005)

mswalt said:


> But, that won't stop me dreaming about a 1 ton diesel Suburban.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Unfortunately, it almost appears that the manufacturers are going smaller, not bigger.


----------



## Burger (Dec 20, 2005)

I heard, but have not confirmed, that Chevy is coming out with a duramax powered "burban" in '07. Watch that fever!


----------



## Sidewinder (Feb 25, 2005)

My trusty STEED (F-150 Supercab) does fine with the load of the 28BHS here in the flat grounds of central VA, but trips to the Blue Ridge last year brought the old girl to her knees a couple of times. I LIKE the 80% towing rule and would NOT tow with anything shorter or with less power than my 5.4L. Do I have to tell you that I'm "Dreamin Diesel"????????

I would say that my tow vehicle is just fine for me, but I've been towing "stuff" since I was 16.

Sidewinder


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

I'm a Titan guy (Big news flash there, eh?).









I did a lot of research before buying the Titan, and not really being 'A Truck Guy', I may have entered into the search without some of the prejudices that many would have.

In my case, I needed to balance the fact that this vehicle would be an everyday driver as well as a tow vehicle for one of the bigger Outbacks. After a lot of testing, it was obvious the Titan was the towing king among 1/2 tons. It is also a very comfortable, and well equiped, everyday car. I loved the F-150 Lariet, but it just does not have the grunt I needed.

I purposely avoided the 3/4 tons (and off-road packages), as I really did not want the truck ride that goes with them. I am also not among the 'gotta have a diesel' group. They are great if you really need them, but I did not, so why live with the downsides. For what I am doing, my gas burner works just fine.

All that said, I would not put the Titan under a fifth wheel. If that were the direction we wanted to go, I would probably pick an PowerStroke F-350.

But what do I know?









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## Pastor John (Oct 13, 2005)

We really enjoy our '05 Dodge 2500 Cummins pickup. Lots of power and very comfortable for us. We got the "Laramie" trim level which enhanced the appearance and gave us leather seats. It's my daily driver.

Likes: Great fuel mileage (20mpg on highway unloaded, 14 mpg with trailer); good comfort, great power, dependable engine.

Dislikes: A little noise from the engine; limited number of service stations that have diesel fuel; cost of diesel fuel is more than premium gas.


----------



## cookie9933 (Feb 26, 2005)

Our F-250 Super Duty with the Powerstroke diesel is an awesome truck. We really like the truck's huge pulling ability, comfortable ride (even with 4X4), muscular good looks and cavernous interior room (crew cab). Plus, a fiver may be in our future and we will be able to pull it with our truck, unless we get a really big one.

Downside? Paying it off.







But that goes with any TV.

Bill


----------



## shake1969 (Sep 21, 2004)

We had an Expy at first. Gears too tall and motor, (4.6L) a bit small for my liking. Plus, the Expy was not "tow equipped" from the factory. Wife wanted an SUV but abhorred the length of the Burb, but wanted a 3rd row seat. At that time, Tahoe didn't have one. So, the Navigator was HER choice.

It's worked out ok. Tow ready, 300+HP 32-valve V8, all wheel drive w/ 4x4. Every bell and whistle here, (there are many). True, the wheelbase is short, but I only pull a 21 footer. And the gross weight works out perfect.

Basically I bought a four year old, $50,000 MSRP rig with 46,000 miles for under $20k.


----------



## huntr70 (Jul 8, 2005)

Burger said:


> I heard, but have not confirmed, that Chevy is coming out with a duramax powered "burban" in '07. Watch that fever!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Fire44 has already confirmed that GM has no intentions of producing the diesel 'Burb.

That's too bad, as it would fill a place that needs filling now that Ford has stopped production of the Excursion.

Steve


----------



## Y-Guy (Jan 30, 2004)

Humm I don't defend my F350... it defends itself









I love it still, best of all hit hauls our Raptor like its barely even back there. Sure there are a few minor things I'd change but after looking the F350 had the important things I needed while towing. The integrated brake controller is the best I've experienced hands down.


----------



## srlaws (Mar 14, 2005)

Weâ€™ve got a 2003 F350 Power stroke diesel with the crew cab and an eight-foot bed. I really love the power, comfort of ride, passenger room, and control of anything Iâ€™ve tried towing with it to date. Also the fuel mileage is better than the last two trucks Iâ€™ve had with gasoline engines.

My biggest dislikes are the amount of space it takes to park, the large turning radius, not being able to just run it through a car wash (because of the width), and the price of diesel fuel versus gas.

Overall I am very satisfied with my choice and like having the option to being able to go to a fifth wheel later on if we choose.

Steve


----------



## Burger (Dec 20, 2005)

huntr70 said:


> Fire44 has already confirmed that GM has no intentions of producing the diesel 'Burb.
> 
> That's too bad, as it would fill a place that needs filling now that Ford has stopped production of the Excursion.
> 
> ...


Thanks, I was looking that up for myself and here's what I found:

"The 2007 Suburban is available in the second quarter of 2006. It is offered in LS, LT and LTZ models, with 2WD and 4WD (a Z71 off-road package will be offered later in the model year), as well as 1500 and heavy-duty 2500 series. At the start of production, Suburban 1500 models will come with an efficient 5.3L V-8 with Active Fuel Managementâ„¢ displacement on demand fuel-saving technology. Later, a new, all-aluminum 6.0L V-8 with Active Fuel Management displacement on demand and variable valve timing (VVT) will be available. A 6.0L engine with VVT and an iron cylinder block is offered on 2500 models."

Towing when properly equipped to be rated at 8,100 lbs.


----------



## Bubba-j (Feb 19, 2005)

Pastor John,
I'm right there with you. I ordered my 2001 Dodge Diesel (2500, extended cab) while stationed in Korea 99-00 knowing I was returning to the Warner Robins area (just south of you) with fuel prices 10 cents cheaper than gas (Race Trac at the time had regular for 89 cents). When I returned for my mid-tour prices had doubled! I stayed with the diesel and I'm glad I did. "Hoss" is a litle noisy but pulls like a team of horses. I'll pull our trailer from a stop in idle!

We're out in CA now and we pulled our new 5er out here. My mileage is the same as yours even under load (sometimes 12-13), but Hoss is a keeper!

v/r
Bubba-J


----------



## Mtn.Mike (May 3, 2005)

We tow with the truck listed below. The fuel costs more but that's the price you pay for "torque". The truck is "huge" when one has to make U turns and it isn't the easiest vehicle to park in town but, once again, it's the price one pays for the diesel. 
I've had a 1999 and a 2001 Chevy 1/2 ton and this truck rides so much better than either truck. I love the Cummins in the Dodge but I also love the Allison transmission in this truck.
Just don't let anyone kid you if you're hauling 7,000 lbs you will know it's there but you also know that you can handle it.

Mike


----------



## 2500Ram (Oct 30, 2005)

'02 2500 Dodge Cummins RAM.

Likes, power, power and power.

Dislikes, it's noisy outside but not too bad in the cab. The Crew Cab rear seats are made for children only unless you move the front seats up. And of course the price of diesel fuel









Bill.


----------



## z-family (Oct 2, 2004)




----------



## Rich in CO (May 30, 2005)

I'm in the camp with the other 1 ton diesel owners. I have a F350 crew cab plenty of room for my growing girls, or any adults who sit in the back.

Plus she is a towing machine, nothing better than having plenty of truck when pulling over 10,000+ ft mountain passes.


----------



## snsgraham (May 18, 2004)

After mucho research we opted for the V-10. We needed something more powerfull for hauling the quads and the OB, but wanted to stick with a gas motor.
Fell in love with the CrewCab as well!

We hauled the 21RS out to the ocean a week ago and got just under 12 MPG (11.8) without the quads and the rack on the back of the truck.

Our *new* TT should be significantly less nice to the MPG's though......

Scott


----------



## Huskytracks (Apr 18, 2005)

03 Dodge 2500 crew cab gas burner.

Likes: Power, it hauls our 27RSDS just fine. It has enough room for DW, 2-3 teen girls, and me plus room in the bed for the dogs and whatever else we are taking along. It's still short enough that it doesn't handle like a land yaht. And it cost us less than anything else we were looking at at the time. The DW love to go around saying "hemi!!!" And most important the sound of that V-8 at power.
Dislikes: Rides like a truck(ow- my kidneys). Sucks gas like it's going out of style. The DW has gone down climbing out of it 4 times in the year we've had it.

I wanted a deisel but when I figuerd out that it would take 90,000 miles min to make up the differenc in price from increased milage, I went witha gas burner.


----------



## old_tidefan (Nov 23, 2005)

We're towing with our Tahoe that we've had for a while. It's fine for our 21 and it's DW's main ride and she likes it too. I have a company car with my job so we'll be keeping the Tahoe for a while. Will probably get a suburban/yukon xl next, but we're ok for now.


----------



## jgerni (Nov 10, 2003)

Current TV: K2500HD 8.1L/Allison Crew Cab SB

Pro: This truck just wants to pull and you can tell that the drive train is built for it. The low end torque is monstrous for a gas motor. The Crew Cab makes this truck nice an roomy for long trips. Priceâ€¦bought this truck off eBay so I got a great deal and have had absolutely 0 problems with it.

Cons: The 26 fuel gallon tank is way too smallâ€¦needs at least the 34 gallon tank or better. What was Chevy thinking?


----------



## matty1 (Mar 7, 2005)

jgerni said:


> Current TV: K2500HD 8.1L/Allison Crew Cab SB
> 
> Pro: This truck just wants to pull and you can tell that the drive train is built for it. The low end torque is monstrous for a gas motor. The Crew Cab makes this truck nice an roomy for long trips. Priceâ€¦bought this truck off eBay so I got a great deal and have had absolutely 0 problems with it.
> 
> ...


jgerni, mind if I ask what kind of mileage you are getting around town and towing? I am looking at the 8.1 as I am having trouble justifying the diesel...


----------



## jgerni (Nov 10, 2003)

Towing depending on terrain I've gotten as low as 8.2mpg and as high as 9.8mpg towing about 10,000lbs.

City mpg gets anywhere from 10 -12 depending heavily on the right foot.

Highway driving Iâ€™ve gotten as good as 15.6 with care but should only expect 13 â€" 14mpg. I donâ€™t have a lot of data on this because if we take the truck on any long highway run we probably have the trailer behind us. If we go on any long trip without the trailer we usually take the Suburban.


----------



## 7heaven (Jun 4, 2005)

Like z-family, campingwiththe6pac and a few others, we have a big family who like a little room to spread out in the TV. Heck, we can even haul another 5 friends along! Love that V-10 and the room in our E350 Club Wagon.


----------



## muliedon (Jul 6, 2005)

We tow with a 2003 Chevy 1500HD Crew 4x4 with the 6.0 and 3.73(?) gears. It does pretty good, although it would have been nice to had the 4.10 gears instead. It gets about 12 to 13 on the hiway empty, and 7 to 8 towing if I keep it under 60. I love the truck, and there is plenty of room in the cab for the wife and two kids. It would be nice for longer trips to have a suburban to haul all of the stuff the kids like to have with them while riding for extended periods. About half of my trips are hunting trips and the pick up works great for that.

If I had known I would be buying a trailer when I bought this truck, I would have gotten a 2500HD with the 8.1. You can never have enough power or towing capacity.

Don


----------



## silesiaone (Nov 20, 2004)

I decided to spend a little extra for a truck and wound up with a 350 6L. All I can say is it is GREAT.


----------



## snsgraham (May 18, 2004)

silesiaone,
THAT should haul the 21RS pretty good....

Scott


----------



## kywoman (Feb 9, 2006)

My check book!


----------



## Not Yet (Dec 13, 2004)

Currently use the Titan and with five it is great. No problem towing over any grade and very comfortable. Now that we have added another to the pack we are looking at an E-350 V10 4.10. It will have all the power we need and space to spare. Good thing is we will replace the wife's mini-van, so I get to keep the Titan.

Jared


----------



## huntr70 (Jul 8, 2005)

Dodge Ram 1500, 360 V-8.....Quad cab.

Does OK, but next TV will be a 3/4 ton, possibly diesel.

Undecided if the upcharges are worth it for us, or not.

Steve


----------



## nonny (Aug 14, 2005)

I'm towing my 23RS with my '05 Durango with the hemi. I previously had a 98 F-150 crew cab and a Ram 1500 super crew cab and love both (I REALLY LOVED MY RAM). I was towing a pop-up with those. I have 38,000 miles on my Durango, which I got new last February. I was driving for my job and mileage was killing me even with reimbursement. It's usually my granddaughter and me camping and we got caught in storms going in or out of the campgrounds so many times that I had to stuff all of the gear in the camper or in the cab of the truck, leaving my sweetie with no room for comfort. So, I decided to try the Durango. The mileage has been decent overall, sometimes really remarkable! It's not as comfortable to me as my Ram but my granddaughter loves it! It's just not what I need for towing the TT and I'll trade it as soon as I possibly can and will most likely go with a truck again.


----------



## kjdj (Sep 14, 2004)

Fullsize Van here!

We replaced a burb. 
The Sherrod conversion was $12,000 cheaper than a a burb. The van has more room,more leather, 2 13"TV's, 3 stereos, a bed.
All this with the same running gear and GVCW as a burb.

We'll never go back.


----------



## OutbackPM (Sep 14, 2005)

Bull Elk said:


> Doug had a poll in another thread pertaining to this, but I wanted to take it one step further. Please "Defend" your answers. I just want to find out what makes a TV the best TV. Unfortunately, I started looking for a new TV and now my DW has thoughts about a 5'er. Go Figure!
> Thanks - Rich
> 
> 
> ...


 I had a 2001 5.3, 1500, 4x4 Z71 Silverado extra cab when we bought our 26RS trailer. I found that the truck could pull the trailer relatively well but on any significant grade it began to struggle. Looking more into it I found the load on the truck was higher than the GVW allowance (family of 5, firewood, 5 bikes, tools and 800 lb tongue weight) so a 2500 or 3/4 ton was needed just for that side of it. This should definitely be reviewed when choosing a tow vehicle because you surprise yourself when you do the calculations.

The 2500 has a 6.0 with not that much extra power (310hp vs 290hp & 360 ftlb vs 300ftlb) but in the order of 800 lb more weight (with crew cab) so power wise I would not be that much better off. The 8.1 would probably have done it (310hp 460ftlb) but this had to be an everyday driver so mileage was important.

Looking at the diesel option made me realize that the trade in value of the truck would still be significantly more with a diesel than the gas so fuel mileage does not have to make up the 5-6K difference. The pulling power has no comparison with the gas. You can go anywhere with it without fear of overloading the vehicle. That has value if you take long trips and want a lower stress drive. I have found so far that the actual mileage in my daily use the same as my 1500. I use to get 14.5 with the 5.3 now I get 15.0 with the diesel. I have not towed far enough to get a diference in towing but it looks about 12 mpg compared to 10 mpg with the 5.3.

Having made the plunge I really like the diesel power and so far have no regrets buying such an expensive vehicle. Which brand you choose will depend on your preferances. I found the Chevrolet to drive more precisely than the Ford and Dodge versions but that is only my preferance.

For some a Suburban better fits them for the inside carrying capacity and seating but I have a mini van for the other times we are not camping.


----------



## fixjet (Jan 19, 2004)

Can't beat the big 8.1 for a gasser. Massive torque and it pulls great. The autoride makes this truck ride better than our last two 1/2 ton Burbs. The price I paid versus a diesel and the extra room of the Suburban over a Crew Cab made the choice easy.

Towing 8-9 mpg
City 10 mpg
Highway 14-15 mpg


----------



## jlbabb28 (Feb 27, 2006)

I just purchased an 05 28bhs. I picked it up in southern Cal and was worried about the ride home. I have a 2000 expedition with the 5.4L. I have to say I was impressed with the performance of this TV. Gas milage was horrible but we did not get into travel trailers thinking we were going to get good milage right. the first 150 miles of my trip home was uphill including the mountain ranges of Techachipi California. The Expo did wonderfull even on the big hills.

When I got into the flat lands of Central Cali my fuel milage went up to 12.6. Now in defense of the vechicle it does have aftermarket 4.10's cold air intake, borla exhaust and billet pulleys so it's not the average expo, but it hauled that trailer and my family just fine. I am excited to be a member of this club!


----------



## rtavi (Jul 8, 2005)

We pull with a 2003 Chevy Silverado long bed crewcab with Allison /Duramax Had a gas burner before and milage is far better with diesel and it never strains. pulled a kz coyote from MS to colorado NM lyear before last with no problems. Havent pulled our 28frls fiver much yet since all the campgrounds in south MS are full of fema trailers or still have trees down so noplace to camp. Was going to TN spring break but got dragooned into chaparoning Disney bust trip for school. BUT-leaving for Yellowstone as soon as school lets out in spring for 2 months!
Only problem with truck is length 9one reaso we went to 5th wheel and occasionally tough to find parking spaces.


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

We pull with 04 Nissan Armada no problems pulling with that bad boy

Don


----------

